# Dell Inspiron 1545 booting up problems



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Im am hoping someone can help me. My daughter has a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop and for some unknown reason, it will not load windows. She is using windows7 and was given no installation disc whan she bought it. 
When switched on, the laptop goes to boot up as normal and says "starting windows" then it goes to a screen which says the following
"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.

If windows files have been damaged or configured incorrectly, Startup repair can help diganose and fix the problem. If power was interrupted during startup, choose start windows normally.
(Use the arrow keys to highlight your choice).

Launch startup repair (recommended)
Start windows normally

I have tried both options and it continually loops back to this page.

I have also tried using the F12 and tried installing using all of the available options. 
The only way i can get it to load is to hit F12 key, then select "onboard NIC" then press F8 and get the advanced boot options.

I have tried selecting all three safe mode options but it goes back to the loading windows loop. I select "disable driver signature enforcement" and it loads. 
It says "starting windows" and goes through the normal boot up procedure.
When selecting the user names etc, the desktop will sometimes load but then the laptop crashes.
A blue screen appears and says 

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen thisstop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask yourhardware or software manufacturerfor any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, diable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory option such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restartyour computer, press F8 to select Advance Startup options and then select safe mode.

Technical information

***STOP: 0x000000d1 (0x00000000000000c0,0x00000000000000002,0x0000000000000001
xFFFFF880010E94FF)

*** 1aStor.sys - Address FFFFF880010E94FF base at FFFFF88001097000,Datesta
4a287aa4

Collecting date for crash dump...
initialising disc for crash dump ... 
Beginning dump of physical memory.
Dumping physical memory to disc: 10

Once again i have tried to open in safe mode but nothing is happening.

Please help me 

Kindest regards

Andy :wave:


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Andymac7. Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Do you perhaps have a small, tactical nuclear device you could attach to the computer? Just kidding. :grin:

In all seriousness, is there anything you did JUST BEFORE this started happening? Did you make any hardware or software changes to her system? 

I would recommend running the Driver Verifier if you can get the system to boot up again. It sounds like you're able to but you have to jump through some hoops to do so. Read THIS POST and see if you can make it happen. Let me know how you fare.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good morning Mike.

Many thanks for your reply and i must say i have looked for a nuclear device to strap this laptop to LOL.
I have tried to do the create and verifier but i cannot get onto the desktop long enough before the blue screen starts saying it is crash dumping.

Is there anything else i can try 

Andy :sigh::4-dontkno


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Do you have any OS disk (install DVD, repair disk, etc) as you can try to repair your computer from the tools on the disk.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Andy. Mark is right. You'll most likely need an OS disk. Seeing that the computer won't stay up long enough to do anything, your options are limited. How many RAM modules does it have? If you have a bad RAM module, that can cause a blue screen. If you have two in the laptop, try removing the one in slot 2 and reboot and see if that changes anything. If not, swap out that module with the other one and try again. This will confirm or rule out a memory issue. If you don't have two, you could download a program called MEMTEST86 and create a bootable ISO to a CD and then boot the laptop with that CD and run the memory test. That being said, you'll have to ensure that your laptop is set to boot from CD first. That means checking your BIOS to see if the CD/DVD device is the first boot device. Keep tapping the DEL key while it's booting until the BIOS editing screen appears and just make sure the CD/DVD is the first boot device, exit BIOS, and then boot from the MEMTEST CD. Let the test run through a couple of times (200% at least) so that the memory gets a fair workout. 

As for the other question from my first post, was there anything done to the system RIGHT BEFORE this started happening? Any new programs or hardware added?

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Jusplyn (Apr 28, 2011)

U can get a copy of windows from dell for the cost of shipping u just got to ask em. Need ur model and serial number from computer when u order them though


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Go to THIS LINK and read the directions for getting those disks from Dell. I think it's the correct link.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Andy..May be I Can help you out...which country you belong to..??


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Andy..May be I Can help you out...which country you belong to..??


Hi there,

Thanks for your reply.
I live in England

Andy


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> Do you have any OS disk (install DVD, repair disk, etc) as you can try to repair your computer from the tools on the disk.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

Unfortunately i wasnt given any disks when it was purchased. 

Is there anything else i can do ?? 

Kind regards

Andy :wave:


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jeepfreek said:


> Go to THIS LINK and read the directions for getting those disks from Dell. I think it's the correct link.
> 
> Good day!
> 
> Mike



Hiya Mike,

Unfortunately, i can only get these disks if i live in USA. I live in England so i am not eligible for one. 
Not really sure which way to go now except maybe try to emigrate to America lol 

Cheers

Andy :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

have you called Dell Tech support to ask wether they can ship the OS DVD,have you purchased OS with the system?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Hmmmm.....jolly, old England, eh? Well, I guess you could emigrate but that might be a bit more expensive than fixing your computer! :laugh:

I was in London many years ago. Sadly, it was foggy the ENTIRE time I was there and I couldn't see a darn thing. Maybe one day I'll get back there.

Did you check to see how many memory modules were installed and try what I suggested in an earlier post? Also, just for grins and giggles, pull out the battery pack and try to boot without the batter installed, just using the wall outlet. I have an old Dell laptop and the only way it'll boot is if I pull out both battery packs. Go figure. :4-dontkno

Have a great day, sir!

Mike


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Mike.

I tried downloading MEMTEST86 but my laptop is saying that there is no bootable device as i changed the settings to include DVD or CD wrirter but alas this didnt work either. Damn you all at DELL lol.
Is there anything else i can try??

With kindest uk regards

Andy :wave:


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jusplyn said:


> U can get a copy of windows from dell for the cost of shipping u just got to ask em. Need ur model and serial number from computer when u order them though



HI there,

Am i able to order a windows 7os disk even though i live in the UK ??? PLease could you let me know if i can and what number to phone or who to email.

Kind regards

Andy ray:


----------



## andymac7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jeepfreek said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Hmmmm.....jolly, old England, eh? Well, I guess you could emigrate but that might be a bit more expensive than fixing your computer! :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Hiya Mike.

I have tried disconnecting the battery but that didnt work either !! As for England, it isnt always foggy haha. Telll you what, come over here and fix the laptop and we will show you some fantastic sunny areas of england !! 

Take care 

Andy


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Andy. I'd love to visit England again!! My wife and I have been thinking about going to Europe. All of my relatives live in Germany (aunts, uncles, cousins anyway). My mom was born and raised in Germany. I've been there a few times. I've only made it to the U.K. once. 

Hey, check out this link: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE. I think this might be what you're looking for.

Good day sir!

Mike


----------

